# Scott CR1 fork



## carboneater (Mar 16, 2007)

I have an '06 CR1 Team, and was wondering if anyone knows the weight of the fork. I am looking for a lighter, more compliable fork. Thanks!


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

carboneater said:


> I have an '06 CR1 Team, and was wondering if anyone knows the weight of the fork. I am looking for a lighter, more compliable fork. Thanks!


 On the average 400g. Heavy stiff and overbuilt. First thing I changed on my CR1. I went with Look HSC5-SL at 260g and smoother ride (128 lb rider).


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

I agree that there are lighter forks out there than the CR1 fork, though I have found that fork's stiffness to be an important contributor to my bike's laser-like handling in corners and descending. It looks like it may be more aero than some other forks out there as well, though I have never seen data to prove that.

So for my money, I choose to save weight in other areas to keep high speed handling and cornering at a high level.


----------

